# My new display case.



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everybody, I finally got my new Display case on the wall, and got some of my bottles in it. Thought you might enjoy the pics.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Let there be light!!!


----------



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

I just added my favorite Colognes from my collection to the last 2 shelves. If anybody wants to see a close-ups  of any of these, I can do that. Always looking for new examples for this collection that I do not have. Thanks for looking


----------



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Another angle.


----------



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's one of the whole case. Forgive me if I do not respond to you right away, I go to bed very early, as I get up super early for work. I'm mostly on here in the afternoons.  hope you enjoyed the pics.
                  Mark


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful collection you got there.  Did you make the display cabinet with the back lighting yourself?  Very very nice!


----------



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Wilkie, Yes I built it with the help of my uncle. Its got (5) 36" fixtures mounted to the removable back panel. I  made two deeper base peices with castors on it so I can roll it because it is quite heavy. I plan to do displays at shows every now and then. The violin Bottles are my wifes favorite, so I gave them some shelf space. The rest are on the wall on hangers. I have some other colored figural bottles that are in a table top case at the moment.
                           Mark


----------



## botlenut (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a shot of the Case at the Saratoga Bottle Show in New York. I brought our whole Violin Bottle Collection to display.  This is most of them.


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!! MIGHT ENJOY SEEING THEM IS AN UNDERSTATEMENT!!! THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES!! JAMIE


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful display!  I love the half pint mineral waters!








 www.qualityantiquebottles.com


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very impressive collection! I love the colognes and the colors of the violins.[]


----------



## woody (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful display. Job well done!!!


----------



## T D (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, top notch.  That's a really nice way to show your bottles.  Thanks!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice--thanks for sharing them---nice display case.           Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey....great display!...I've been meaning to build something similar, with the backlit plex/menuboard material...I'm basing mine on an antique cupboard that Penn~Digger's supposed to be getting for me out of a house he's working on...(Ahem!...Hint, Hint!) TOM?...[] 
                                                                                          Joe


----------



## potstone (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice collection. The back light creates a really nice effect.
 I like it all, Thanks for sharing, Greg


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 23, 2009)

Great case and collection, the backlight really shows off the colors!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome bottles and pics!  In Hadley, NY?  You never know where some bottle nut may be.

 Crow,

 You'll get your cabinet.  Good things come to those who wait.  Seriously, next time I'm over there I will TRY to remember to grab it for you.


 PD


----------



## botlenut (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi folks, thanks for all the nice compliments on my Case. I've been wanting to do one for awhile. I had bottles all over the house, And i'm glad to have them all in one place. Hey Joethecrow, If your going to backlight your case, check with your local glass shop for Translucient Plexiglass. Thats what I have behind the shelf in front of the light. It comes in 1/8" thick, and I cut a channel in the sides to hold it in place. I think with its semi opaque nature its the best for diffusing the light throughout the case. The case is 60" tall X 38" wide and I started out with 4 fixtures, but didnt like the dark zones in between. I took the back off, and re-spaced the fixtures to accomidate another light. I also reccamend adjustable shelving to better accomidate different size bottles. The 5 fixtures are all ponied together to one plug in cord. Hopes this helps.
   Penn Digger,  Hadley is at the lower edge of the Adirondack Mountians of  New York. 10 miles to the East is Lake Goerge, and 20 miles to the west is Saratoga Springs. Theres a few botlenuts up this way. My buddy and I have poked around at the Congress And Empire Glasshouse that used to be smack dab in the middle of the Saratoga after they moved the operation down off Glass Factory Mountion. Never found a whole bottle, but still have some nice hunks of slag glass from there. Glasshouse is gone now, and there is a house right where it stood. I wonder if they have a clue of the Historical significants of their homesite. Probabely not a clue. Well thanks again for the compliments. I'm off to go digging today, I'm so excited to get back to this dump, I couldnt sleep last night. Will post finds tonight, if any  are worthy.
          Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2009)

Mark,...What did you use for light fixtures? I'm guessing they're flourescents? I fiigure the biggest exspense will be the menu-board translucent plex....(but I've got connections in the glass biz)....[] I like the lighter colored shelves you used, which I think blend well with the backing and help illuminate the colors in the bottles...The cabinet I'll be using is antique dark wood, but w/ the backlit feature I think It'll be good ..Any wiring or mounting tips appreciated.
                                                                              Thanks,     Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2009)

> Crow,
> 
> You'll get your cabinet. Good things come to those who wait. Seriously, next time I'm over there I will TRY to remember to grab it for you.


 








 Thanks Tom,...I'd appreciate that,.I've slowly been accumulating the goods to build the case, and now that Leo (the kitten/terror) is loose in the house, It's a much needed addition.[8|]
                                                                                           Joe


----------



## botlenut (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Joe,   I used  regular 36" light fixtures that you can get anywhere, The bulbs are flourescent, as I think that shows the truest colors. I almost went with these new Day light bulbs that have just come out, but decided against it. The fixtures are mounted to the backwall which is 3/4" Cabinet grade plywood. they do not have the top and bottom sheilds that push the light forward. The back inside wall is painted white though, and since its all enclosed the light has nowhere to go but forward.  The plexi glass was the most costly part, the peice was 40 x 60, and it cost me $120.00. So its good that you have a connection for that part. By the time I was done its quite heavy, To mount it to the wall, I took a peice of 1 by 6 and ripped it down the center with a 45 degree cut. I then cut that into 3 peices the width of the cabinet. I took one half, and with 3.5" high thread construction screws mounted them to the wall into studs. Then the matching peices on the cabinet face down so the two 45 degree angles nest in each other. Again high thread construction screws into the cabinet. Does that make any sense? It was the strongest method I could come up with, and its rock solid. All the places I went to while planning this they pointed me to moly screws which never would have worked. If you need a pic. from the side of the cabinet, I can do that too. Hope that helps.
                                          Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the useful info Mark.....I'm going to save this info till I can get to work on it....The nested boards seem like a great way to secure it...I don't put a lot of faith in moly type anchors..............Again, Great Job!                                        Joe


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 30, 2009)

Incredible display, one of the best Ive seen.


----------

